
A Beer Placed on the Gun of a Moving Tank Sits Without Spilling - MarlonPro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYI6gOc-3vQ
======
joshguthrie
This is either an ad or some feat of engineering we'd be delighted to see
shared with us. However right now, it's the former.

